# Possible way of electrifying metal



## lildragon555 (Apr 1, 2008)

Is there a way to electrify metal with a battery or some sort so that it will shock a person if they touch it when it's on. I want to use it as a little security device in-case people want to try and take my stuff.

I thought thinking about just getting a switch, battery, and wire, but I feel that isn't going to work.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi:

Your right, a battery, switch and wire will not shock some one, as a rule.

You know shocking some one can go terrible bad, possibly even death.

I am sorry we can't help you with this, since it may cause injury to someone, crooks included.

Closing this one.

BG


----------

